# شرح مفهوم الـ wbs



## molateam2 (30 يناير 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72322&page=3​[font=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]ساحاول في هذا الموضوع شرح مفهوم[/font][font=&quot] wbs [/font][font=&quot]او الهيكل التفكيكي (التفصيلي) للاعمال لما له من اهمية وقلة التطرق له بصورة صحيحة [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]في البدء اعتذر على الاخطاء الاملائية واسلوب الشرح حيث انني غير معتاد على الشرح [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]مقدمة[/font][font=&quot]:
[/font][font=&quot]المشروع هو: جهد او نشاط مؤقت لانشاء هدف جديد يمكن قياسه[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]ادارة المشروع تقوم على ادارة هذا الجهد للوصول الى الهدف والمقصود بكلمة ادارة هي اتخاذ القرار المناسب فلو تطرقنا الى المسار الحرج على سبيل المثال ما الفائدة من معرفة المسار الحرج؟ الهدف من اسلوب المسار الحرج في ادارة المشاريع هو مساعدة مدير المشروع لمعرفة الانشطة التي يجب ان تنفذ في فترة معينة عليه يقوم مدير المشروع باتخاذ قرارات من شانها ضمان تنفيذ هذه الانشطة في زمنها المحدد كتوفير الموارد والتنسيق بين طاقم المشروع. عموما سنتطرق الى المسار الحرج في موضوع اخر. بالرجوع الى ان ادارة المشروعات تركز على ادارة النشاط الذي من شانه تحقيق المشروع عليه ساتحدث اليوم على بعض الطرق المستخدمة لتحديد هذا النشاط[/font][font=&quot].

[/font][font=&quot]حسنا دعنا نفكر سويا كيف يمكننا ان نحدد الانشطة التي نحتاجها لكي نبني مبنى من طابق ارضي واول؟ اسهل طريقة هي ان تتخيل المشروع من حالة استلام الموقع وتتخيل تنفيذ الانشطة حتى الانتهاء[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]هذه القائمة التي تحصلت عليها (جرب عمل قائمة خاصة بك[/font][font=&quot])[/font]​ [font=&quot]1- [/font][font=&quot]حفر الاساس[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]2- [/font][font=&quot]صب الفرشة البيضاء للقواعد[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]3- [/font][font=&quot]عمل حدادة القواعد[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]4- [/font][font=&quot]صب القواعد[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]5- [/font][font=&quot]حدادة الاعمدة القصيرة[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]6- [/font][font=&quot]نجارة الاعمدة القصيرة[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]7- [/font][font=&quot]صب الاعمدة القصيرة[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]8- [/font][font=&quot]حدادة سلابة الارضية[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]9- [/font][font=&quot]نجارة سلابة الارضية[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]10- [/font][font=&quot]صب سلابة الارضية[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]11- [/font][font=&quot]حدادة اعمدة الطابق[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]12- [/font][font=&quot]نجارة اعمدة الطابق[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]13- [/font][font=&quot]صب اعمدة الطابق[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]14- [/font][font=&quot]حدادة السقف[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]15- [/font][font=&quot]نجارة السقف[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]16- [/font][font=&quot]صب السقف[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]17- [/font][font=&quot]بناء الحوائط[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]18- [/font][font=&quot]بياض الحوائط والاسقف[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]19- [/font][font=&quot]التوصلات الكهربائية[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]20- [/font][font=&quot]دهان الحوائط والسقف[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]21- [/font][font=&quot]تركيب الابواب والشبابيك[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]اممم الان جاء دور المراجعة عند المراجعة اتضح نسان الانشطة التالية[/font]​ [font=&quot]1- [/font][font=&quot]تخطيط الموقع[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]2- [/font][font=&quot]توصيلات السباكة للمطابخ والحمامات[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]3- [/font][font=&quot]بناء المنهولات[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]4- [/font][font=&quot]كل اعمال السبتك والبئر[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]5- [/font][font=&quot]عزل السقف[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]6- [/font][font=&quot]الردميات الترابية حول المبنى[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]حسنا لا اعتقد اني قد نسيت اي نشاط اخر 27 نشاط[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]هذه الطريقة التي نستخدمها عادة عند التخطيط والتي اعتدنا عليها ونستخدمها في البرايمافيرا الاصدار 3 [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]الان دعنا نفكر في حالة ان العدد الطوابق زاد الى 5 طوابق فقط وكنا نبداء بالتشطيب في جزء من المبنى ونقوم باعمال الخرسانة في طابق اخر هنا [/font][font=&quot]
1[/font][font=&quot]اذا اردنا ان نراجع كل اعمال الخرسانة المسلحة علينا ان نقوم بالرجوع الى اكثر من صفحة مع ملاحظة ان اعمال الخرسانة ستكون مفصولة باعمال تشطيب عليه تصبح عملية التاكد من اننا قمنا بتحديد كل الاعمال الخرسانية صعبه وعمليه المراجعة عموما عملية صعبة [/font][font=&quot]
2 [/font][font=&quot]عملية تذكر الانشطة عملية تعتمد على ان تكون قد قمت بتنفيذ مشروع مماثل عادة ماتنسى الانشطة الاقل اهمية من وجهة نظرك او تلك الانشطة التي يقوم بتنفيذها غيرك عليه هذه الطريقة تحتاج الى خبرة كبيرة [/font][font=&quot]
3[/font][font=&quot]في حالة كان في المشروع اجزاء لا تستطيع تخطيطها مثل اعمال التكيف والكهرباء او الالكتروميكانيكال ستحتاج الى من يقوم بمساعدتك في هذه الاعمال بستخدام هذه الطريقة ستحتاج الى تواجد كل الاشخاص في نفس الوقت حتى يستطيعو ان يقومو بترتيب الانشطة حسب التنفيذ عليه عدد كبير من الاشخاص ستحتاج تواجدهم ومعظمهم لن يشاركو طول الوقت[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]عليه هذه الطريقة: صعبة في حالة الانشطة الكثيرة احتمال عدم تذكر الانشطة كبير ويعتمد على الخبرة وعدد المشاركين في عمليه التخطيط[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]لماذا نحتاج الى ان نحدد ماهي الاعمال التي يجب تنفيذها؟؟[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]اممم[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]لنفترض اننا نقوم بتنفيذ مشروع بربح 10 الف مده المشروع هي 10 اشهر هذا يعني اننا نربح 1 الف كل شهر. ماذا لو زاد زمن التنفيذ الى 14 شهر ؟ هذا يعني اننا نربح 0.7 كل شهر[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]هذا يعني انه لو قامت شركة اخرىلها نفس راس المال بتنفيذ نفس المشروع في 10 اشهر راس مال الشركة سيزيد عن راس مال شركتنا عليه اسواء مشروع هو المشروع الذي لاينتهي ابدا (هذا بصورة عامة بدون الدخول في تفاصل التكلفة والنقد[/font][font=&quot](
[/font]​


----------



## molateam2 (30 يناير 2012)

الان دعنا نتطرق الى طريقة اخرى تعرف بالـهيكل التفكيكي للاعمال work breakdown structure (الترجمة للعربية غير دقيقة)
يقوم مفهوم الـ WBS على تقيسم الهدف الاساسي الى اهداف صغيرة هي عبارة عن ماسنقوم بتسليمه للمستفيد من المشروع (للتسهيل سنقوم بتسميتها بمايرغب المالك في ان نقوم بعمله في المشروع) ثم نقوم بتقسيم هذا الرقبات الى الاعمال التي يجب تنفيذها لتحقيق هذه الرقبات 

من مثال المبنى 
بالرجوع الى العقد والاجتماع مع المستفيد من المشروع قمنا بتحدد الاتي
الهدف الاساسي : تنفيذ مبنى من طابق ارضي
يرغب المالك في ان نقوم بالاتي
1- تنفيذ الهيكل الخرساني
2- التشطيب
3- اعمال الكهرباء
4- الاعمال الصحية




للتسهيل قمنا بكتابة هذه الرقبات على ورق مذكرات لاصق (post -it ) عليه سيتم توضيح الرقبات على على هذه الاوراق 



http://postimage.org/image/dkmevam8b/

هنا سيقوم المالك بسوال بسيط مثل ماهي الاعمال التي ستقوم بتنفيذها بالنسبة لاعمال الكهرباء 
عليه سنقوم بتوضيع الاعمال التي سنقوم بها لكل رغبة 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرساني
1-1- اعمال حفريات
1-2- اعمال الخرسانةالمسلحة 
1-3- اعمال الخراسانة المسلحة 
اي اننا سنقوم بتنفيه هذه الاعمال حتى نحقق الرغبة الاولى وهي ان نقوم بتنفيذ الهيكل الخرساني للمالك
وهكذا سنكرر هذه العمليه لكل الرغبات

الان ماذا لو اردنا تحديد الاعمال المطلوبة لبند اعمال الكهرباء ولاكننا لانملك المعرفة الكافية ؟ 
في هذه الحالة سنقوم باستدعاء مهندسين الكهرباء فقط (لانحتاج الى باقي الفريق) ليقومو بتحديد الاعمال التي يجب تنفيذها 
لاحظ انه بهذه الطريقة يسهل استدعاء متخصصين في المجال لتحديد الاعمال ، لانحتاج لان يكون هنالك شخص واحد يملك خبرة كبيرة في كل المشروع لانحتاج لتواجد عدد كبير من الاشخاص 






























بهذا نكون قد قمنا بتحديد لااعمال التي يجب تنفيذها لتحقيق كل رقبات المالك

نقوم بمناقشة هذه الجزء مع المالك او الجهة المسئولة عن المشروع 

لاحظ انه كل الرغبات ستكون في صفحة واحدة يسهل متابعتها الامر الذي يقل من احتمالية تذكر المالك لاعمال اخرى يريد اضافتها للمشروع (التغير اثناء التنفيذ)

يتبع


----------



## molateam2 (30 يناير 2012)

الان لنتطرق الى مستطلح "مستويات الهيكل التفكيكي" level of wbs
ارجع لاقرب صورة ستجد اننا قمنا بكتابة
1- الهدف
2- الرغبات المطلوبة في المشروع 
3- الاعمال التي يجب تنفيذها لتحقيق هذه الاهداف 

المستويات هي عدد التفرعات من الهدف الاساسي اي في هذه الحالة عدد المستويات الى الان 3 

المستويات السابقة الذكر تستخدم للتعامل مع المدراء المالك (اشخاص ليست لهم علاقة لصيقة بالتنفيذ)
ف على سبيل المثال المالك غير مهتم بعدد الاعمدة التي تم صبها او عدد الحفر التي تم حفرها لكن معلومة مثل تم تنفيذ الهيكل الخرساني بنسبة كذا معلومة مهمة بالنسبة له . اي اننا قمنا بكتابةالاشياء المهمة للمستفيد والادارة العليا في بداية الهيكل 

الان سنقوم بكتابة مستويات التنفيذ
هذه هي المستويات التي نحتاج لها في التنفيذ
هذه المستويات سيتم تحديدها لتنظيم العمل هنا يظهر الطوابق ، المناطق، على حسب دقة المتابعة المطلوبة 
مع ملاحظة انه في حالة تنفيذ بعض الاعمال بواسطة مقاول باطن قم باعطائة الهيكل التفكيكي للاعمال التي سيقوم بتنفيذها بمستوى الاهتمال والمتابعة المهم لك ففي المثال اعلاه ساقوم بتنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء بمقاول باطن لان الشركة غير متخصصة في اعمال الكهرباء لن اقوم بمتابعة اعماله بصورة ادق عليه ساقوم باعطائة الهيكل التفكيكي للاعمال الكهرباء على ان يقوم هو بكتابة الانشطة لهذه الاعمال ( في حالة مشروع اكبر يمكن الزامة بعمل تفصل اضافي الى مستوى او مستويين "درجة التفكيك للهيكل تصبح 4-5 )

بالنسبة لباقي الاعمال التي ساقوم بتنفيذها ساقوم باستدعاء الفريق الخاص بها ليقوم بتحديد الانشطة وتتابعها وتقدير زمنها ( لاحظ انني لم احتاج الى استدعاء كل الفريق حتى الان )




الانشطة تظهر باللون الاحمر


----------



## molateam2 (30 يناير 2012)

الملخص
طريقة الهيكل التفكيكي هي طريقة تعتمد على تقسم الهدف الى اهداف صغيرة تمثل الميزات او الرغبات التي يجب توفرها في الهدف حتى يتم تحقيقه، يتم تفصيل هذه الاهداف الصغيرة الى الاعمال التي يجب تنفيذها حتى يتم تحقيقها ويتم تقسم هذه الاعمال الى اقسام اصغر الى ان يتم الوصول الى مستوى يناسب دقة التنفيذ المطلوبة

المقصود باقسام اصغر انها وحدات اصغر من ناحية الزمن لاحظ ان المشروع قد يستغرق 6 اشهر لكن اعمال الخرسانة للهيكل الخرساني قد تستغرق 45 يوم ونشاط النجارة قد لايتجاوز 1 اسبوع
وهكذا كلما زادت عدد المستويات قلت الوحدة الزمنية التي يتم متابعتها

هذا والله الموفق


----------



## molateam2 (30 يناير 2012)

اه نقطة اخيرة لاحظ ان من اوائل الخطوات في البرايمافيرا 6 ادخال الـ wbs


----------



## sayedahmed330 (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 فبراير 2012)

اكثر من رائع هو شرحك

بارك الله لك في فهمك

و علمك الكثير مما ينفعك


اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل الى الاخ الزميل المعطاء molateam2

و تمت اضافته للمكتبة المتخصصة


----------



## molateam2 (2 فبراير 2012)

:77::77::77:


----------



## hamadaherzoo (4 فبراير 2012)

بجد الف الف الف الف شككككككككر


----------



## أسامه قطب (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الفراشة الحائرة (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله فى انتظار المزيد من عطاء حضرتك

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صعبه منال (6 مارس 2012)

قم باعداد هيكل تقسيم الاعمال (work breakdown structure (wbs 
مو ضحا به المهام الاسياسية المطلوب انجازها ومجموعه الانشطة المكونة لكل مهمه ,ليتم الرجوع اليها عند جدوله المشروع واستخدامها للرقابة والتحكم بالمشروع ؟؟ظ


----------



## molateam2 (6 مارس 2012)

صعبه منال قال:


> قم باعداد هيكل تقسيم الاعمال (work breakdown structure (wbs
> مو ضحا به المهام الاسياسية المطلوب انجازها ومجموعه الانشطة المكونة لكل مهمه ,ليتم الرجوع اليها عند جدوله المشروع واستخدامها للرقابة والتحكم بالمشروع ؟؟ظ


 باشمهندسة اذا قريتي الموضوع حتلاقي اجابه سوالك


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (3 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 مايو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ElMazagangy (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## bastafora (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء الف شكر
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله بك ...أعجبني كثيراً مصطلح الرغبات المطلوبة للمشروع أو رغبات المالك.


----------



## subrata (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكور*

مشكور


----------

